# Thank you!!  Rescission went through.



## Dragon2015 (Aug 14, 2015)

My wife and I were recently in Orlando and we went to buy tickets to the Universal studio at Wyndham Hotel resort where we stayed.  One of the ticket sellers told us that we would get discounted on the ticket if we would go to a two hours presentation.  We were schedule to go early in the morning and we went to Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  To make a long story short, like so many stories I read on this forums and on google, we ended up spending 6 hours on the tour of the Wyndham Resort at Bonnet Creek.  We were lied to, pressure to buy timeshare and we ended up signing for Timeshare which we know little about.  After we came back to our hotel and further investigations, we realized that we were mislead to sign the Timeshare with Wyndham at Bonnet Creek.  My wife googled and found this website and we followed some of your advices to rescind our contract.  Per Florida state law, we have 10 days to rescind our contract.  We sent our rescission letter to the Wyndham Consumer Finance in Las Vegas for overnight, certified mail.  I called their office and they said they have received our rescission letter and our contract is in the process of canceling.  I just wanted to thank you for your advices on this website.


----------



## 55plus (Aug 14, 2015)

You saved yourself tens of thousands of dollars. If you ever decide to buy a timeshare, buy resell and do your research first...


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 14, 2015)

Congratulations!  I love happy endings!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 14, 2015)

Now stick around and rent a few timeshares in the next 18 months or so ... READ and LEARN ... if you liked the condo vacation option and you likes the idea of points with some planning done 8 to 13 months in advance ... you can get a LOT of great vacations for chump change.

BUT learn way, way MORE now before buying anything ... free weeks/points are FREE for a reason. Spending $1000-2500 for the right set of numbers and location plus booking window will be well worth it.

Event weeks or VERY PRIME season weeks (think Christmas or Easter) or Summer at the Beach ... require ownership (ARP) at that resort (or area)...

LEARN, read, visit, practice planning and post at least 2000 posts here ... then YOU will know what you are doing.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 14, 2015)

Dragon2015 said:


> My wife and I were recently in Orlando and we went to buy tickets to the Universal studio at Wyndham Hotel resort where we stayed.  One of the ticket sellers told us that we would get discounted on the ticket if we would go to a two hours presentation.  We were schedule to go early in the morning and we went to Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  To make a long story short, like so many stories I read on this forums and on google, we ended up spending 6 hours on the tour of the Wyndham Resort at Bonnet Creek.  We were lied to, pressure to buy timeshare and we ended up signing for Timeshare which we know little about.  After we came back to our hotel and further investigations, we realized that we were mislead to sign the Timeshare with Wyndham at Bonnet Creek.  My wife googled and found this website and we followed some of your advices to rescind our contract.  Per Florida state law, we have 10 days to rescind our contract.  We sent our rescission letter to the Wyndham Consumer Finance in Las Vegas for overnight, certified mail.  I called their office and they said they have received our rescission letter and our contract is in the process of canceling.  I just wanted to thank you for your advices on this website.



Hey, congrats, and how much did you just save yourself?  This forum has an owner who is very proud of the rescissions it advises, and keeps tally of the total $ amount TUG has saved victims.


----------



## Dragon2015 (Aug 14, 2015)

*Total Saving: $60,000*

6000 for initial deposit, 800 per year for maintenance fee x 40 years, contract agreement was 22,000 for 180,000 points, total savings:  60,000.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 14, 2015)

Dragon2015 said:


> 6000 for initial deposit, 800 per year for maintenance fee x 40 years, contract agreement was 22,000 for 180,000 points, total savings:  60,000.



Expect the maintenance fee to increase at the rate of 3% per year.....Anyway, we really only count the mortgage as savings....So $22K.  You'll end up paying the equivalent of maintenance fees either through hotel rentals or the maintenance fees on any resale timeshare contract you end up with.  $22K is a good chunk of change.

You can get a 200,000 point Wyndham contract in the $2K range through resale.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 14, 2015)

I absolutely LOVE IT when TUG saves someone that kind of cold, hard cash. 

All this OP wanted to do was exchange 2 hours of vacation time for discounted tickets, and look at what those greedy bas***s did. Ruined the rest of his family's vacation and weeks waiting for the refund of what was his to begin with. Baaaaah!


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 14, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> I absolutely LOVE IT when TUG saves someone that kind of cold, hard cash.
> 
> All this OP wanted to do was exchange 2 hours of vacation time for discounted tickets, and look at what those greedy bas***s did. Ruined the rest of his family's vacation and weeks waiting for the refund of what was his to begin with. Baaaaah!



I don't know, he didn't say anything about it ruining his vacation....


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 14, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> I don't know, he didn't say anything about it ruining his vacation....



I doubt it made it any more relaxing and refreshing regardless of what he posted.


----------



## Dragon2015 (Aug 14, 2015)

*Ruined my vacation.*

It did ruin our vacation.  My wife and I ended up spent most of our time investigating and writing our rescission letter.   Never, ever, go to any of those lie, cheat, deception event ever.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 14, 2015)

Dragon2015 said:


> It did ruin our vacation.  My wife and I ended up spent most of our time investigating and writing our rescission letter.   Never, ever, go to any of those lie, cheat, deception event ever.



Passepartout wins, as usual :hysterical:

On the other hand, while your initial decision forced you to work on vacation, you earned more per hour for that work than I could ever dream of achieving.  And while salvaging your mistake, you also got a tuition-free education, something even many TUG members can't claim.

PS now that you know, you can go to future presentations for the rewards, with your education under your belt, and be confident that you can smile, tell them it isn't going to work for you, collect your bootie, and go on to enjoy your vacation while the salesman steams over you wasting HIS time.  If you have the stomach for that sort of thing.  Some here don't.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 15, 2015)

Welcome to TUG, so happy you found us in time to save a fortune!


----------



## 55plus (Aug 15, 2015)

Dragon2015 said:


> It did ruin our vacation.  My wife and I ended up spent most of our time investigating and writing our rescission letter.   Never, ever, go to any of those lie, cheat, deception event ever.



We go to all of the sales pitches. Not to buy from a sales weasel, but to collect the $75-$100 gift cards for 60 minutes of our time. We newer stay past the 60 minute limit.


----------



## yoda9j (Aug 15, 2015)

*Trying to Rescind*

Thank you TUG!!! We had a similar story to Dragon2015.  On 8/13/15 in Myrtle Beach, we were browbeaten into buying a club Wyndam plus package:154,000 points for $29K, with 2 year VIP status and additional 154,000 points.; $85/month maintenance fee...Property would be Margaritaville in St.Thomas.  I kept asking questions about how to sell if I changed my mind.  THey told me Wyndham has a buyback program but would not tell me how much I would get.  We were not 100% comfortable when leaving despite all of the smiles we saw on the faces of the cheesy salespeople.  Thanks to posts on TUG, I looked into how to rescind the contract..and found the one paragraph where it was mentioned ( of course, none of the salespeople told me I had this option).  I have 5 days to cancel and I overnighted a letter to Las Vegas to cancel today on 8/15...we feel so relieved.  I hope they accept the letter, otherwise, I will have to get a lawyer to get my $7200 deposit back.  I am expecting calls from them with more free points but I will not accept....Any other ways they will try to avoid the cancellation?  Thanks TUG for all of the advise.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 15, 2015)

yoda9j said:


> Thank you TUG!!! We had a similar story to Dragon2015.  On 8/13/15 in Myrtle Beach, we were browbeaten into buying a club Wyndam plus package:154,000 points for $29K, with 2 year VIP status and additional 154,000 points.; $85/month maintenance fee...Property would be Margaritaville in St.Thomas.  I kept asking questions about how to sell if I changed my mind.  THey told me Wyndham has a buyback program but would not tell me how much I would get.  We were not 100% comfortable when leaving despite all of the smiles we saw on the faces of the cheesy salespeople.  Thanks to posts on TUG, I looked into how to rescind the contract..and found the one paragraph where it was mentioned ( of course, none of the salespeople told me I had this option).  I have 5 days to cancel and I overnighted a letter to Las Vegas to cancel today on 8/15...we feel so relieved.  I hope they accept the letter, otherwise, I will have to get a lawyer to get my $7200 deposit back.  I am expecting calls from them with more free points but I will not accept....Any other ways they will try to avoid the cancellation?  Thanks TUG for all of the advise.



They will accept the letter, don't worry yourself.  They have up to 45 days to refund your deposit, so don't panic.

Congrats on finding out in time.


----------



## 55plus (Aug 15, 2015)

yoda9j said:


> Thank you TUG!!! We had a similar story to Dragon2015.  On 8/13/15 in Myrtle Beach, we were browbeaten into buying a club Wyndam plus package:154,000 points for $29K, with 2 year VIP status and additional 154,000 points.; $85/month maintenance fee...Property would be Margaritaville in St.Thomas.  I kept asking questions about how to sell if I changed my mind.  THey told me Wyndham has a buyback program but would not tell me how much I would get.  We were not 100% comfortable when leaving despite all of the smiles we saw on the faces of the cheesy salespeople.  Thanks to posts on TUG, I looked into how to rescind the contract..and found the one paragraph where it was mentioned ( of course, none of the salespeople told me I had this option).  I have 5 days to cancel and I overnighted a letter to Las Vegas to cancel today on 8/15...we feel so relieved.  I hope they accept the letter, otherwise, I will have to get a lawyer to get my $7200 deposit back.  I am expecting calls from them with more free points but I will not accept....Any other ways they will try to avoid the cancellation?  Thanks TUG for all of the advise.



Another victim who saved themselves tens of thousands of dollars. It makes me feel good knowing that a sales weasel will go hungry...


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 15, 2015)

morrisjim said:


> Another victim who saved themselves tens of thousands of dollars. It makes me feel good knowing that a sales weasel will go hungry...



I never revel in anyone going hungry.  I hope he finds a job selling used cars.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 15, 2015)

Not bad. This thread was just started this morning, and $51,000 has been saved by users already. I LOVE IT!

I'm gratified when folks report what they've saved here. I imagine there are a lot more who simply, quietly, find a rescission thread on TUG, write a letter, drop it in the mail. Whether out of embarrassment, or just not being comfortable sharing something so personal in open forum, don't post their success. That's OK, but we sure can cheer those who share it with us.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 17, 2015)

and another great thread with 2x savings!

nearly to 7 million dollars in money saved!!!!


----------

